# "Id shark" food question



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

My First post Woot woot! anyways just wanted to ask ppl what they feed there Id Sharks iv been feeding him shrimp sinking pellets and kinda feel like giving him a treat if these fish even consider anything a treat


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Bloodworms


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.petworldshop.com/pictures/goldfish-discs.jpg
get ( HBH ) GOLDFISH DISCS Sinking Pellets, this is 433g ... i got from Big Al's online, cheap ! free shipping .... my ID Shark very like to eat !


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

spit.fire-
i was thinking bloodworms but its a lil boring to watch was hoping something bigger since the id shark is about 9+ inches but since i got a balla shark in there im going to treat him with the bloodworms



> Piscesget ( HBH ) GOLDFISH DISCS Sinking Pellets, this is 433g ... i got from Big Al's online, cheap ! free shipping .... my ID Shark very like to eat !


thx for the info might do that after i finish my other sinking food


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I also second the bloodworms...


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

last question do i close this post now ??how does this work.. well thx again for everyones input on things!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

go to " THREAD TOOL " go down choose " CLOSE THREAD" ! 
easy!


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

If he is that big why not try some fishing worms? Red wigglers are small and cool cats are a lot bigger. Heck my red tailed catfish used to eat vieena sausages out of my hand lol! He loved the worms though!


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

pisces it says only these options
-show printable version
-email this page-
-suscribe to this thread
-add a poll to this thread


Beaux- cool il try to find some on a rainy day when we dont got snow


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

mine hates blood worms, loves his flakes haha


----------

